# No /dev/psm0 with custom kernel



## jrick (Sep 13, 2009)

I rebuilt my kernel today and commented out some more options I didn't think I needed, however by doing so I seem to have broken my mouse since I no longer have a /dev/psm0 device. I just compiled GENERIC to see if this is a regression but my mouse works fine with it.

(I know, I know, I should have copied my old kernel config somewhere else or have it under revision control...)

My kernel config and the dmesg from both kernels are attached. Any idea about what I have done to break this?


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 13, 2009)

You excluded 

```
device           psm # PS/2 Mouse
```
which was mandatory for any type of mouse to work.
I use a usb mouse and the above option is needed.


----------



## jrick (Sep 13, 2009)

Bunyan said:
			
		

> You excluded
> 
> ```
> device           psm # PS/2 Mouse
> ...



Uh, look again. device psm is definitely in there.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 13, 2009)

In case you're using USB-mouse, uncomment *device       ums* in your THIKPAD kernel config file

```
# USB support
device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
#device		ohci		# OHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
#device		udbp		# USB Double Bulk Pipe devices
#device		uhid		# "Human Interface Devices"
#device		ukbd		# Keyboard
#device		ulpt		# Printer
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
#device		ums		# Mouse
#device		rum		# Ralink Technology RT2501USB wireless NICs
#device		uath		# Atheros AR5523 wireless NICs
#device		ural		# Ralink Technology RT2500USB wireless NICs
#device		zyd		# ZyDAS zb1211/zb1211b wireless NICs
#device		urio		# Diamond Rio 500 MP3 player
```


----------



## jrick (Sep 13, 2009)

Bunyan said:
			
		

> In case you're using USB-mouse, uncomment *device       ums* in your THIKPAD kernel config file
> 
> ```
> # USB support
> ...



Well, I should have been more specific. I'm not using an USB mouse but the pointing stick and the trackpad on my laptop. I know that ums doesn't need to be enabled, because with an older kernel I had it disabled and was still able to use my trackpad.


----------



## crsd (Sep 13, 2009)

My guess from viewing diff of your config and GENERIC would be acpi_ibm (the only thing that could be related , AFAIU). Try removing it and check if psm0 is back.


----------



## jrick (Sep 13, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> My guess from viewing diff of your config and GENERIC would be acpi_ibm (the only thing that could be related , AFAIU). Try removing it and check if psm0 is back.



Yeah, I was kind of suspecting that this was causing this problem, but I thought that it would work since I was able to kldload acpi_ibm.ko with my old THINKPAD kernel without any problems.


----------

